

I truly want to become another Steve Jobs. What should I do? - shuaib
http://www.quora.com/Steve-Jobs/I-truly-want-to-become-another-Steve-Jobs-What-should-I-do

======
lutusp
> I truly want to become another Steve Jobs.

Well, you're off to a good start. You've linked to a site that requires a
signup just to visit -- it's a walled garden, just like Apple itself.

